# Developing Knockout Power



## Ferdelance (Jul 18, 2006)

My elbow strikes need work.
It says in one of Matsutatsu Oyama's Kyokinshinkai karate texts that the elbow strike is supposed to be the most devastating strike in the martial arts.
I popped somebody for real with an elbow strike-he was hassling my girl in the back of Horseface Charlies-and although the strike twisted his head around and knocked him back into the wall, I had to finish him with an uppercut.
If Master Oyama was right( and who says he was wrong), the one elbow strike should have done it.
How do I get there?
Respectfully to all, Ferdelance


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

I can go on in length on this one. Could we get one of the other mods to move this into the Standup forum?


----------



## Ferdelance (Jul 18, 2006)

I,indeed, am inclined to encourage you to go on at length.sometimes helpful information is passed on, but the person who has the knowledge is at the point in his development where what he now takes for granted are things the other person is ignorant of.
The more you say, the greater the probablility that a number of forum members will profit from this dialogue.
Thank you again, Ferdelance


----------

